# "Draw the Dog" artwork FREE to rescues to put on t-shirts for fundraising



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Draw the Dog is offering it's drawings FREE to rescue groups to put on t-shirts for fundraisers. Please read:

I don't know if you're familiar with the "Draw the Dog" website http://drawthedog.com/ but it's a delightful site on which you can watch cartoons about dogs being drawn. These cartoons are inspired by photos and tales of real dogs. The artist obviously loves and understands dogs and the crazy people who love them!

The artist has decided to support dog rescue groups by donating his artwork for use on t-shirts to use as fund-raisers. There are a few restrictions on use of the artwork, but they don't sound bad to me.

So if your old t-shirt design has "burned out" or you didn't have a t-shirt to sell at all, this might be a relatively inexpensive way to get a poignant, funny, or rescue-related image on t-shirts you can sell. Go here for info about the offer to rescue groups: http://drawthedog.com/?page_id=467

Here you can see the different breeds, so please share with other rescues.
http://drawthedog.com/?page_id=65

Newt


----------

